# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  المنتخب الوطني السوداني vs المنتخب العاني  .. تصفيات 2014

## Ehab M. Ali

*المنتخب الوطني السوداني "صقور الجديان" vs المنتخب الغاني "النجوم السوداء"


تصفيات كأس العالم 2014 - البرازيل

الأحد 24 مارس 2013
الســــــ 7:30 م ــــــاعة
 بتوقيت السودان

أستاد بابا يارو - كوماسي

طاقم التحكيم من دولة مالاوي

القنوات الناقلة
الاذاعة السودانية

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*لمحة علي المنتخب الوطني السوداني
يحتل المنتخب السوداني المركز الثالث في المجموعة الرابعة
وقد تم تجميع اللاعبين  لهذه المباراة يوم الأربعاء الماضي فقط أي قبل أربعة ايام من موعد المباراة
وأدى الريق تدريبا" واحدا" صباح الاربعاء
 وفشلت  كل محاولات المدير الفني محمد عبدالله مازدا في إقامة معسكر قصير للاعبين بسبب الاستحقاقات الافريقية للفرق الثلاث التي تم تجميع المنتخب منها
 أدى المنتخب السوداني أول تدريب له عصر أمس الأول "الجمعة" بأحد ملاعب  الجامعات لمدة ساعتين
وأدي تدريبه الرئيسي والختامي أمس بإستاد بابا  يارا ملعب المباراة
التشكيلة المتوقعة للمباراة
 حارس المرمى المعز محجوب
 خط الدفاع سيف مساوي, بلة جابر ومصعب عمر
 خط  الوسط علاء الدين يوسف ونزار حامد ومهند الطاهر
خط الهجوم عنكبة ومحمد  موسى
 والمباراة هي الفرصة الآخيرة للسودان لإنعاش أماله للإستمرار  بتصفيات المونديال وأي نتيجة غير الفوز تقضي على آماله تماما

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*المنتخب الغاني يأتي في المركز الثاني في المجموعة برصيد ثلاث نقاط
وبفارق  نقطة عن المنتخب الزامبي المتصدر بست نقاط والمستفيد من تحويل نقاط السودان  إليه بسبب شكوى في عدم قانونية مشاركة أحد اللاعبين
وقد أدى المنتخب الغاني مباراة محلية ضد فريق ديبورتيفو أمس الأول وفاز بها 5-0  بمدينة كوماسي أمس الاول
 وحشد المدير الفني للمنتخب الغاني كويسي  ابياه افضل لاعب غانا بالدوريات الأوروبية بقيادة سولي مونتاري نجم  أنترناسيونالي الأيطالي, وظاهرة أرسنال الذي يلعب لأول مرة بقميص المنتخب  الغاني إيمانويل فريمبونج, والنجم الصاعد وقاص مبارك من أسبانيول الأسباني,  إييجمانج بادو من أودينيزي الايطالي, آيزاك فورساه وكوادوا اسامواه نجم  يوفنتوس الأيطالي, وفي خط هجومه إستدعي قائد المنتخب ومهاجم نادي العين  الأماراتي أسامواه جيان
وشدد المدرب أبياه  لوسائل الأعلام العالمية حول الأهمية القصوى لهذه المباراة مبينا أن منتخبه  لا يتحمل أي تعثر بعد تصدر زامبيا للمجموعة بفضل نقاط السودان
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*تصريحات المدرب مازدا للاعلام الغاني

أكد مازدا المدير الفني للمنتخب السوداني أن فريقه يحترم نظيره الغاني  وسيسعى لتقديم عرض جيد أمامه في مباراة اليوم
وقال: نحن سعداء أن نكون هنا مرة  أخرى. خلال السنوات القليلة الماضية واجهنا المنتخب الغاني عدة مرات في  التصفيات. كان لدينا وقت قصير للاستعداد لهذه المباراة.
وأضاف:منتخبي يعتمد على لاعبين محليين , وقد كان من الصعب علي  تجميع اللاعبين لأنهم كانوا يشاركون بدوري أبطال أفريقيا وكأس  الكونفيدرالية الأفريقية. وقد أجرينا تدريبا واحدا فقط بالخرطوم قبل السفر  لاكرا , وأتمنى أن نلعب مباراة جيدة.

وفي إجابته لوسائل الأعلام  الغانية حول تأثير غياب لاعب خط الوسط المدافع عمر بخيت والمهاجم مدثر  كاريكا قال مازدا :"إنهما لاعبان أساسيان , لكن الأطباء قالوا إنهما بحاجة  إلى الراحة , خمسة وسبعة أيام , وأنا لدي إيمان بمنتخبي , وأعرف أن  اللاعبين قادرون على تقديم مباراة جيدة".

واختتم مازدا تصريحاته  قائلا :"نحن نحترم المنتخب الغاني , فهو منتخب قوي ولسوء الحظ أنه غاب عن  المباراة النهائية ببطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية بجنوب أفريقيا. في آخر مرة  كما هنا انتهت المباراة بالتعادل السلبي , لكن هذا أصبح من الماضي , وسيكون  رد فعلنا في مباراة الغد على أساس تلك المبارة"

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لصقور الجديان




*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*نتمنى النصر لصقور الجديان
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*باذن الله منصورون
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*ياناصر الستة على الستين
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*بالتوفيق لأبطال السودان . 

خارجية : 

حبيب ألبــــــــــــــــــــــي هوبة . 

*

----------


## ezzeo

*الدقيقة .. 19 .. من الشوط الاول ... هدف لغانا برأسية أساموا جيان ..
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*رابط سريع للمباراة 


الرابط دا ما شغال 

http://www.kora-online.tv/
*

----------


## ezzeo

*الهدف الثانى لغانا فى الدقيقة 38 يسارية على يمين المعز
احرزه واكاسو مبارك
                        	*

----------


## الحجاج

*افتضل يا متوكل
http://aha3.blogspot.fr/p/ch8_30.html
*

----------


## الحجاج

*الكورة نقلت من وسط ملعب المنتخب ولم يتعرض اي لاعب من منتخبنا للاعبي المنتخب الغاني وهم يتناقلون الكرة والطامة الكبرى جات من المعز .. هسة البخليهو يقع شنو الحارس دة
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بهدفين لغانا دون مقابل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 14 (8 من الأعضاء و 6 زائر)


عبد المنعم, abu basil, أبو المنتصر, محمد سيف الإسلام+, المكاجر, الحوشابي, ابراهيم تاج الدين, علي سنجة


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الهدف الثالث
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الرابع
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*الله يعين السودان
المباراة انتهت 4 لصالح غانا
*

----------

